# head lights quit working on my 66



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I am a proud owner of 66 gto which I just bought on tuesday. the head lights were working the first few days then all of the sudden they wont come on. tail lights are still working. I figured in might be a fuse but I dont know where to look for fuses. If anyone can help, thank you in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

nmiller, the fuses are right behind the parking brake pedal, on the firewall. All due respect, you may want to take the car to an electrical shop or mechanic if the fuse tests out good. I predict it will, since the tail lamps are operational. Unless you know basic electricity, and basic automotive repair, take it to a pro. Congrats on getting a '66: one of THE best year of GTO, IMO!!


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I changed the fuses anyway with no luck. It is kinda hard to read but I think they're are seperate fuses for head lamps and tail lights. Atleast thats what I'm reading. I believe I will take your advice on taking to a pro. I have another question if you can help? I've looked at several pictures of the back seat on different 66's and I'm trying to figure out if they come from the factory with 2 or 3 seat belts. I have 3 children that I need to buckle in so I need to buy some belts. Some pictures I think I'm counting 3 sets and some definately show just 2.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The headlights don't go thru a fuse in the fuse panel. Most GM cars of that era have a wire coming from the positive battery cable to a small junction block mounted near the battery. From there the power goes to the headlight switch. The wire from the battery to the block may have a pull apart fuse holder in line, or it may be a fusible link (will melt in the event of a short). Look at the plus cable and see if it has the extra wire coming from it. My guess would be a faulty headlight switch because other circuits wouldn't work if the fuse (link) had failed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

1966 GTO's only came with 2 rear seat belts. You could probably put in a third, piggybacking on the two inside bolts for the middle belt. Should be no problem. As stated, unless you're familiar with automotive electrical systems, and you have a good wiring diagram, I would take it to a pro before you start tearing the wiring apart...the advice stated above is good, but you need to know what you're looking for and how to test the circuit.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I bet it's the headlight switch.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, probably..............


----------



## nmiller5000 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. Sounds like you've been around the block a few times. I was in the market for rear seat belts. Any suggestions on good place to buy from as far as quality and reasonably priced?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

faulty dimmer switch will cause this too. found out while driving at night!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66tempestGT said:


> faulty dimmer switch will cause this too. found out while driving at night!


I forgot about that !! good one....:cheers
Have you tried the dimmer to see if the lights work on high ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That IS a good point! In fact, my old Toyota has that problem....only the low's work because the dimmer switch is bad. But, that said, as stated above, the lights should work on either lo only or hi only if the switch is bad. Seatbelts: I've seen them on ebay. Not cheap, but correct original stuff Also, I may have an extra or two, I need to look. They would be black '66 deluxes. Or, you might try the local auto parts store and just get a generic, new, safe, belt. Probably a lot cheaper!


----------

